# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Tai nạn ở Huế: "Sống lại" sau khi "mất"

## meolamdep

*Tai* nạn ở Huế: "Sống lại" sau khi "mất"
Thứ Tư, ngày 10/08/2011, 18:00
*(Tin tuc) - Sáng 10-8, TS.BS Nguyễn Viết Quang, Trưởng khoa Gây mê hồi sức A, Bệnh viện T.Ư Huế cho biết, một trong hai bệnh nhân bị thương nặng trong vụ tai nạn giao thông ở H.Phú Lộc ngày 8-8 hiện đã qua cơn nguy kịch, sức khỏe phục hồi tốt.*
Tin Tức, Tin HOT trong ngày được cập nhật liên tục từng giờ tại Tin Tức Trong Ngày
Đó cũng chính là nạn nhân ngỡ đã mất trong vụ tai nạn thảm khốc khiến 5 người thiệt mạng, 6 người khác bị thương.
Bệnh nhân nói trên là Nguyễn Thị Năm (20 tuổi, trú ở Quảng Xương, Thanh Hóa). Trước đó cơ quan chức năng đã có sự nhầm lẫn khi cho rằng Năm là 1 trong số 5 người tử vong trong vụ tai nạn.
Cùng với Năm, tại Bệnh viện T.Ư Huế hiện còn 1 nạn nhân khác vẫn còn trong tình trạng hôn mê nặng. Đó là Lê Quang Hoàng (16 tuổi, trú Cẩm Xuyên, Hà Tĩnh).

_Nạn nhân Nguyễn Thị Năm, người ngỡ đã mất trong vụ tai nạn. Mỗi khi thức giấc cô cứ hỏi chị mình về Khắp, người chồng sắp cưới nhưng đã thiệt mạng trong vụ tai nạn._
__
_Chị Nguyễn Thị Thanh bên người con trai vẫn còn hôn mê sau vụ tai nạn_
Tiếp xúc với chúng tôi tại khoa Gây mê hồi sức A, nơi Hoàng đang điều trị, chị Nguyễn Thị Thanh (44 tuổi), mẹ của nạn nhân không thôi rơi nước mắt: “Bố cháu bị tai nạn mất khi cháu mới hai tuổi. Gửi hai đứa con lại cho ông bà nội, tôi vào Bình Dương làm công nhân cho một nhà máy gỗ gần 5 năm nay. Có được bao nhiêu tiền tôi gửi về nuôi hai con ăn học. Được cái là đứa nào cũng học khá. Riêng Hoàng chín năm liền là học sinh giỏi. Chuẩn bị vào lớp 10, Hoàng xin ông bà vào Bình Dương thăm tôi. Khi trở về quê ai ngờ con nó gặp nạn…”.
Theo Công an H.Phú Lộc, người tử nạn nhầm tưởng với Năm trong vụ tai nạn là bà Dương Thị Loan (52 tuổi, trú Phú Đinh, Phú Thọ). Bà Loan là mẹ của Nguyễn Thị Huyền, người cũng đã tử vong trong vụ tai nạn. Như vậy đến thời điểm này có 4-5 nạn nhân tử vong đã được thân nhân xác nhận và đưa về quê an táng, chỉ còn một nữ nạn nhân tử vong chưa xác định được danh tính hiện còn lưu giữ tại nhà xác Bệnh viện T.Ư Huế.


Cách giường bệnh của Hoàng không xa là Nguyễn Thị Năm. Cô gái quê ở Thanh Hóa này đã không phải thở máy.
Năm đã tỉnh táo và gần như biết được việc gì đã xảy ra. Nằm trên giường bệnh, khi thức giấc Năm liên tục hỏi người chị ruột đang chăm sóc mình: “Khắp đâu… Khắp đâu?”.
Khắp là chồng sắp cưới của Năm nhưng đã tử vong trong vụ tai nạn. Hiện anh đã được người nhà đưa về quê ở Trà Vinh an táng.
Chị Nguyễn Thị Tuyến, 27 tuổi, chị của Năm kể: “Năm vào Bình Dương làm thợ may cho một xí nghiệp gần 3 năm nay. Khắp cũng là người làm cùng chỗ nên hai đứa nó quen nhau. Mấy năm nay hai đứa định cùng nhau về Thanh Hóa để Khắp ra mắt, nhưng không có tiền về. Đứa Nam đứa Bắc khó làm lễ cưới nên mấy ngày trước hai đứa gom được ít tiền nên bắt xe về quê để ra mắt ba mẹ, họ hàng. Ai ngờ giờ thì đứa đi, đứa ở lại… Mỗi khi em nó hỏi, mình chỉ còn biết nói Khắp đang đi ăn, hoặc đang ngủ ở tầng dưới…”.
Chị Tuyến cũng cho biết, hôm rồi hay tin dữ của cơ quan công an, bố và hai anh trai vào Bệnh viện T.Ư Huế nhận thi thể của Năm. “Vào đến nơi thì cả 5 người mất đó không phải em Năm. Các bác sĩ đưa lên phòng bệnh mới biết em Năm còn sống, bị tràn dịch màng tim và vừa phẫu thuật xong”, Tuyến kể.
Các chuyên mục khác:
http://www.24h.com.vn/ttcb/tygia/tygia.php ]gia do la[/URL]
http://chungkhoan.24h.com.vn/ ]chung khoan[/URL] 
http://www.24h.com.vn ]tin tuc[/URL] 
http://tintuctrongngay.vn/ ]tin tức online[/URL]
http://tinmoinhat.vn/ ]tinmoi[/URL] 
http://tuyensinh2010.com/ ]tra diem thi[/URL] 
http://diemthi2010.com/ ]diem chuan dh 2011[/URL]

----------

